# Free Book Finds (April 20130) - Please, NO self-promotion



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the March 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free true crime extravaganza from Stackpole:

http://www.amazon.com/True-Crime-Illinois-Notorious-ebook/dp/B008HRNPT6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365459401&sr=1-1&keywords=true+crime+Illinois

http://www.amazon.com/True-Crime-Missouri-Notorious-ebook/dp/B005N8VZXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365459369&sr=1-1&keywords=true+crime+Missouri

http://www.amazon.com/True-Crime-Michigan-Notorious-ebook/dp/B005FVM1KQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1365459228&sr=1-1&keywords=true+crime+michigan

The similar volume for Ohio is $2.04. All prices subject to change at any time of course....and they did change, no longer free.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a link for the free Lisa Lutz Spellman Sampler. 144 pages and it lets you sample her entire Spellman Series. I love the 5 book series and have also listened to them in audio. They are kind of a mystery series with no deaths and very little violence. Very humorous.

Lisa Lutz Spellman Series E-Sampler


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

Photographer Nancy Hill has written a collection of short stories to accompany her stunning images of deserted homes, old barns, and other unusual buildings and assembled photos and stories together in this anthology full of the unexpected and unusual, It Could Have Happened. From a farmer who believes his cow is connected to his beloved departed wife to a tender memory of a spouse recalling years of marriage, these stories explore the nature of love. They also explore some rather peculiar relationships, such as a teacher who believes in her students to the bitter end, a man's compassionate understanding of the odd child tossed out of a train window, and a twin who has been tinted blue since birth. Each story has its own flavor worth savoring on its own, and blended together these adult fairytales awaken the readers' taste for the quirks of our hearts and souls.

Free April 10th - 14th on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/It-Could-Have-Happened-ebook/dp/B00C76RXGE/


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Angel's Ink, UF by Jocelynn Drake. This book is published by Harper Collins, so I was surprised, but very happy to see it for free since it's on my wishlist.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Tigers-in-Normandy-ebook/dp/B00AVZSQ5A/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1365816851&sr=8-1&keywords=Tigers+in+Normandy

Tigers in Normandy, free World War 2 nonfiction. As always, verify price before ordering. Now at $16.99, sorry!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

"Broken Ferns", 4th in the Lei Texeira Crime Series. (All available for Prime lending.)


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'The Green Ticket' by @SamanthaMarch23 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AI02B/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_K12RF.0YX9W4T


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

For lovers of The Notebook, another amazing romantic and bittersweet read that is free this week (through April 25).


----------

